# Frozen bulk salt



## Eliel Correa (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, last year I bought 2 yards of bulk salt on December 07, my understandings was I had to keep it dry so I did, I put all inside trash barrels with caps and stored it inside my building (no heat), used it all winter. This year I bought 2 yards again from different dealer did the same process, salted couple times in December and now on January 20 storm, it was all good, temperature dropped to 4F here in Boston Sunday- Monday, on Wednesday I went to check on my salt it’s was all frozen, now temperature is in 50F and still frozen, why it happened? Any thing I can do to save it? When I buy again what should I do different? Thank you.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Eliel Correa said:


> Hi everyone, last year I bought 2 yards of bulk salt on December 07, my understandings was I had to keep it dry so I did, I put all inside trash barrels with caps and stored it inside my building (no heat), used it all winter. This year I bought 2 yards again from different dealer did the same process, salted couple times in December and now on January 20 storm, it was all good, temperature dropped to 4F here in Boston Sunday- Monday, on Wednesday I went to check on my salt it's was all frozen, now temperature is in 50F and still frozen, why it happened? Any thing I can do to save it? When I buy again what should I do different? Thank you.


It has more moisture than the stuff you had last year. Storing in barrels doesn't allow it to dry, so in freezes.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not just you

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/hard-salt.175713/#post-2336763

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/frozen-salt.172626/#post-2250075

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/why-does-ice-melter-get-wet-in-bin.158657/#post-1883349

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-hardening-in-box.150719/#post-1679458

The word of the day is: "hygroscopic"


----------



## Eliel Correa (Jan 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> It's not just you
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/hard-salt.175713/#post-2336763
> 
> ...


'Hygroscopic' that was my tough, keep it inside barrels so it wouldn't get the surround moisture, from: EWSplow point, it came with a lot moisture and I trap it inside the barrels. Now if I buy late spring lay it out on parking lot, let the sun dry it out then put on my barrels, my guess that would work right?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just buy bags - pay more but less hassle


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If the salt is reasonably dry, throw some "Damp Rid" in the barrel before you close it up. That usually gets the rH down to 5-8% until it is completely saturated.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

fyi its not necessarily _frozen,_ so much so as it's _solid._
so warming it back up won't help.

In a way think of it like concrete mix...if its dry in a bag with no moisture it will keep, get it wet and it will set up.

Salt attracts moisture/humidity, even in a bag product can sometimes get solid or parts of it.

Typically you can smash, crush, run over, drop or otherwise apply concussive force and re-pulverize it.
you can also put it solution (water or brine) after its warm enough and it will come part like an oreo in milk....something i only recently discovered.


----------



## Eliel Correa (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, so I dumped all my barrels on floor to see if I could dry out mu salt, I had one barrel left from last year from a different dealer and hes salt was very dry and not frozen,this time I made a rookie mistake to store a wet salt. Leaving and learning. Thank you all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> fyi its not necessarily _frozen,_ so much so as it's _solid._
> so warming it back up won't help.


Salt is solid unless it's in a brine form. Hence the term "rock salt" or granular.

And it can and does freeze if there is enough moisture content. We had it last weekend with temps around 0, damp salt froze in the spreaders. Put it in a heated shop and it thaws.

Learned it the hard way back in '91 or '92 when we started using bulk salt but didn't tarp it or have a roof over it. Filled our "large capacity" salt spreader up with frozen salt, parked it in the shop and left the heat up. There was 1 chunk as large as the bucket. Next morning it was still there...tapped it with a shovel and it disintegrated.

Your salt is frozen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt is solid unless it's in a brine form. Hence the term "rock salt" or granular.
> 
> And it can and does freeze if there is enough moisture content. We had it last weekend with temps around 0, damp salt froze in the spreaders. Put it in a heated shop and it thaws.
> 
> ...


We will have chunks sit on top of the spreader grate and after we park it in the shop for a while you sometimes can here them fall apart and into the spreader. It happened today.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We will have chunks sit on top of the spreader grate and after we park it in the shop for a while you sometimes can here them fall apart and into the spreader. It happened today.


I hear crap falling apart in my shop but it's not salt chunks...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hear crap falling apart in my shop but it's not salt chunks...


Must be your frozen assets.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Must be your frozen assets.


They might be frozen my one hanging furnace on the West side of the building would never make it to 45 today and continuously ran so had to help it with the salamander... I'm really scared for next week... There are two more on that side but I haven't tried or needed to run them yet...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> They might be frozen my one hanging furnace on the West side of the building would never make it to 45 today and continuously ran so had to help it with the salamander... I'm really scared for next week... There are two more on that side but I haven't tried or needed to run them yet...


My geo struggles to keep up when its this cold. I also have a salamander I kick on to bring the temp up quick for working in the shop.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> My geo struggles to keep up when its this cold. I also have a salamander I kick on to bring the temp up quick for working in the shop.


Either it's undersized or you lost some insulation. The primary advantage to geothermal heat pumps are that they don't lose efficiency as it gets colder.

My air source heat pumps have kept 65 inside at -5F outside


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt is solid unless it's in a brine form. Hence the term "rock salt" or granular.
> 
> And it can and does freeze if there is enough moisture content. We had it last weekend with temps around 0, damp salt froze in the spreaders. Put it in a heated shop and it thaws.
> 
> ...


And yet it can remain solid above freezing temperatures as well, like I said.
As the OP said, he had his salt stored at 50f and it's still solid
Even water doesn't freeze at 50 degrees

So simple science... it's not frozen (in this case)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Salt is solid to begin with.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a, I was going to say theory but its more of a uneducated thought on this. We all know it freezes when left outside in the spreader and when brought inside it unthaws but sometimes still stays in a large chunk. I think it sometimes it kind of glues itself together after being frozen. So it goes from solid form draws moisture from outside air freezes together and sometimes dries and goes back to solid form in a larger chunk.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything will freeze with moisture in it, ever try to stick your bucket in sand in the low temps? What does it do? It clumps on the top just like salt any solid topsoil etc.

Think of it like a bag of concrete. As long as it is stored dry it will last until it gets some moisture. The last time I was at the City of Syracuse DOT they had salt outside no cover nothing, the guy on the loader was dam near touching the sealing with the loader in the salt bin.

Never seen that much salt at one location. I wanted to get over and talk to the loader guy and find out the deal with the tons and tons of salt not covered outside. Had some old hard @$$ there and I could not get in. Ever been to the gravel pit early morning in low temps getting stone. It clumps up and freezes too till the operator gets deeper in the huge piles the conveyor made.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is sand a solid Fred?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is sand a solid Fred?


 Um I tink so. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is sand a solid Fred?


Solid:










Liquid:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Solid:
> 
> View attachment 189235
> 
> ...


 Easy what do you expect from a high school drop in from NY. :laugh:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Found this on internet,sounds logical
*People also ask*
How do you soften hardened salt?
*How to Get Hard Salt Out of Container*

Unscrew the shaker's lid.
Turn the tap water on. Hot water will dissolve the salt faster.
Pour the hot water into the salt shaker. Allow it to run until it is coming out of the shaker.
Cover the shaker with your finger and shake hard. ...
Dump the salty water out.
Let puddle dry and recover salt.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Or the mechanical method,
How do you break up hardened rock salt?
Use a chisel and mallet to *break off* pieces of the now-weakened *rock salt*. Smash the chunks into smaller pieces with a hammer. Keep pounding with the hammer until the *rock salt* is as finely broken *up* as you like


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Apparently there's a market for salt "lumps" ,so you can put them on craigslist !
*Rock Salt Lumps*
Qadson extracts the premium quality Himalayan Rock salt from the Foothills of Himalaya and crushes and filters the best Rock Salt from the nature's gift in Himalaya's Salt Mines. It is 100% natural. Himalayan Rock Salts Lumps are readily available for your use. You can use it the way you want.

 
*Size*
Himalayan Rock Salt Lumps are in sizes of 1-10 kg. As per the requirements of our customers we can add the weight for rock salt lumps.


1-10kg Salt Lumps
*Color *
Available colors for Himalayan Rock Salt Lumps are Pink, Red, Orange, Grey and White,

*Packing: *
Rock Salt Lumps are not packed but for customization packing is available as per requirement.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

^that looks like bath salts.


----------



## grantp (Feb 14, 2019)

solid bulk rock salt - happened this year, 10 tons. October '18 - fierce wind and rain storm - roof came off the storage building. Salt soaked. Turned it over in November - all good (previously treated Dragland Salt). Fast forward to today (Feb 14/19). About 5 tons remaining as a solid brick. Mixed precipitation expected this evening in SW Ontario. Farmer solution - John Deere tractor and bale spears - broke it up, exchanged spears for small capacity bucket and crushed it. I have the advantage of using a small 600# capacity 3 point hitch spreader, so the clump breaker takes care of the larger chunks. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## DancingBones (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn I just bought my first half ton and stored it in tarp covered barrels yesterday.. Sounds like I should dump it out into a pile and cover that?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DancingBones said:


> Damn I just bought my first half ton and stored it in tarp covered barrels yesterday.. Sounds like I should dump it out into a pile and cover that?


Probably, depending on moisture and temperature.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Drill two or three 1/8' holes in the bottom of the barrels and the water will eventually drain out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maxwell1027 said:


> Drill two or three 1/8' holes in the bottom of the barrels and the water will eventually drain out.


What if it's just moisture but not enough to actually drain?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

DancingBones said:


> Damn I just bought my first half ton and stored it in tarp covered barrels yesterday.. Sounds like I should dump it out into a pile and cover that?


 25 years ago when I had a tailgate salter I would cut 55 gal plastic barrels in half and leave salt at each of my jobs. It would be an understatement to say it wasn't one of my better ideas.300 lb salt cubes.:hammerhead:


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have done this several times but I put lids on the barrels and kept them sealed except for the holes in the bottom. It would take a few days but the salt would dry out. I think the difference may be our location. I am in southern Ohio where our temps aren't nearly as cold as where some of you guys are.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

I suspect you probably ended up buying the crappy Egyptian salt. A whole bunch of us in Ontario got screwed over with that stuff, froze in our bins and salters at anything minus 8 c or below. Turns out it sat on a dock, got rained and snowed on a few times, before being shipped to customers and suppliers. I had a one ton load freeze solid in my vbox within 3 hours during the polar vortex which really sucked, I had to wait for a Colorado low to pass through before I could get it out of there.

Normally you'd be buying US or Canadian salt, but there was a strike at the salt mine in Goderich Ontario, which basically put a dent in the entire North American stockpile and meant most of the domestic stuff went to municipalities. So suppliers brought in a lot of Egyptian salt and it's way wetter than domestic stuff.

It's also ineffective. On one site I had a bin that still had some Michigan salt left over, the other bins were all Egyptian. The one sidewalk I treated with the Michigan salt melted off a 1 inch snowfall no problem, the sidewalks that got the Egyptian salt looked like nobody had even turned up. I don't know if there's something about salt becoming wet multiple times that makes it less effective, or if it's just crappy salt to begin with, but I've had to put it down way heavier than normal and it's cost me a fortune to do so.

Next time you go buy salt, ask where it came from. If they say Egyptian, Moroccan, Chinese, basically anything other than US or Canada, just walk away, put sand down instead if you have to. I managed to find a supplier here who is getting theirs from Michigan. Learned that lesson the hard way and don't plan on repeating the mistake in future.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> Normally you'd be buying US or Canadian salt, but there was a strike at the salt mine in Goderich Ontario, which basically put a dent in the entire North American stockpile and meant most of the domestic stuff went to municipalities.


There was?



HuskyLawnCare said:


> If they say Egyptian, Moroccan, Chinese, basically anything other than US or Canada, just walk away,


Easier said than done. What if that is your ONLY option?



HuskyLawnCare said:


> put sand down instead if you have to.


Have you ever done this? Do you have any idea what a massive mess it creates?

What if you have contracts that require you to use salt? Should we ignore the requirements and just put sand down because someone on the interweb told me to?

Your statements are simplistic and not based in reality.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Because I'm curious, I've been tracking a small self unloading freighter that is in our port almost weekly, the past 4 weeks or so. It has been hauling salt from goderich. Not sure whose salt it is, or if its already sold to municipalities. Hopefully, some of that white salt becomes available soon.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

That would be the good stuff , if you can get your hands on it .


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

We use arms trucking to supply our salt their main salt dock is in toledo. And satelites here and there. Im almost positive they ship to Michigan illinios and definitely indianna and penny ect. Its morton blue. They keep thier salt dry, ship it tarped ect. Give them a call see if they cant help, http://armsroadsalt.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> We use arms trucking to supply our salt their main salt dock is in toledo. And satelites here and there. Im almost positive they ship to Michigan illinios and definitely indianna and penny ect. Its morton blue. They keep thier salt dry, ship it tarped ect. Give them a call see if they cant help, http://armsroadsalt.com


I've gotten a load or two from them in the past.

Not sure anyone has "extra" salt right now.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've gotten a load or two from them in the past.
> 
> Not sure anyone has "extra" salt right now.


They do.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The chunky Egyptian salt working it's way through the ice on my driveway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> The chunky Egyptian salt working it's way through the ice on my driveway.
> View attachment 190738


Not possible...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> The chunky Egyptian salt working it's way through the ice on my driveway.
> View attachment 190738


If you're lucky, it'll work its way back to Egypt.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not possible...


Maybe it's spring then...!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> If you're lucky, it'll work its way back to Egypt.


My brother an I shot at a globe when we were kids and determined the opposite side of Erin is the Indian Ocean off the West coast of Australia.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There was?


You seriously haven't heard about this?!

https://lfpress.com/news/local-news/goderich-salt-workers-ratify-contract-end-strike



Mark Oomkes said:


> Easier said than done. What if that is your ONLY option?


Then obviously it's your only option, but personally I didn't have to look too hard to find a supplier with salt from Michigan. Maybe the next town over has some, or whatever. It's worth making a trip for the stuff if nothing else just to fill your bins with it. If you're spreading it out your vbox right away you might be able to get away with Egyptian, and just hope it doesn't bridge and freeze while you're out. This is a photo I took of the frozen load of Egyptian salt after it thawed and we went out and tried to spread it:










Not the best stuff. The problem is if you only have Egyptian stuff and it freezes in your bins and vbox, that's basically the same as having no salt at all.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever done this? Do you have any idea what a massive mess it creates?


Yes, we use sand all the time here in Ontario, usually backmixed into salt, but some people use it straight, especially during freezing rain when salt will just dissolve before it has a chance to do anything. I wouldn't say it's a "massive mess", I think that's a bit of an exaggeration unless you're literally re-paving your lots with the stuff. But if you use it often enough you do sometimes have a bit of residue that you have to blow off in the spring. Rain and meltwater seems to wash a lot of it away.



Mark Oomkes said:


> What if you have contracts that require you to use salt? Should we ignore the requirements and just put sand down because someone on the interweb told me to?


Man you really got your panties in a twist over this one didn't you? Maybe Goderich isn't the worlds largest salt mine after all.

If you're having trouble finding good salt, and all your suppliers in the area are either out of salt or only have crap, then you should be talking to your customers and arranging alternatives, or at least setting expectations. Yes that might be what it says in your contract, but in my experience property owners and managers are usually flexible if you explain the situation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> You seriously haven't heard about this?!
> 
> https://lfpress.com/news/local-news/goderich-salt-workers-ratify-contract-end-strike


Wow...thanks...I wasn't aware.



HuskyLawnCare said:


> Maybe the next town over has some, or whatever. It's worth making a trip for the stuff if nothing else just to fill your bins with it.


I get 45-58 tons at a time. I can't drive to the next town over to pick some up. My "bin" holds approximately 600 tons. Maybe closer to 700. Depending on conditions, I can use 50 tons a night without batting an eye. 3-4 trucks.

I know you're knew so you didn't catch my sarcasm, but I was aware of the strike and shortage in late June 2018. I was working with vendors back then already to secure a supply of salt. At that time, African salt was about all that was available other than a limited supply of North American. I have located at least 1 other supplier in the meantime and have another 50 or so tons coming Monday.

Haven't used sand\salt mix since '93-'94, our first salt shortage. And even then it made a mess. Pretty sure a medical facility doesn't want mud getting dragged into their buildings.

Stick around, you'll come to appreciate my sarcasm. Either way, your solutions are not as realistic as you believe.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I get 45-58 tons at a time. I can't drive to the next town over to pick some up.


Then it doesn't apply to you, so what? Not all of us are running big operations with their own salt dome yet, many of us have to go to a salt depot each night to fill up.

Having said that, my buddy gets his salt delivered, and he was able to call his supplier and ask for no more of the Egyptian crap after getting one load of it and seeing how wet it is. Not been an issue since then.



Mark Oomkes said:


> My "bin" holds approximately 600 tons. Maybe closer to 700. Depending on conditions, I can use 50 tons a night without batting an eye. 3-4 trucks.


Yeah I use "bin" to refer to salt boxes, maybe a regional/Canadian thing.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't used sand\salt mix since '93-'94, our first salt shortage. And even then it made a mess. Pretty sure a medical facility doesn't want mud getting dragged into their buildings.


Good for you. Not every contract is a medical facility, and I've never experienced "mud" from sand. Like I said, maybe don't pave your lots with the stuff. Or maybe your memory has gone a bit wonky since '93?



Mark Oomkes said:


> Either way, your solutions are not as realistic as you believe.


Maybe it isn't useful for _you specifically_. That doesn't mean others won't benefit. Just saying "not as realistic as you believe" doesn't refute any of what I said. I don't get why you're puffing up your chest so much about this.

Oh and thanks for the heads up about your "sarcasm", I think I'll give it a miss. Maybe stick to the snow removal gig, sounds like you're better at it anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm guessing I'm not on your Christmas card list?


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

You're on the list that gets cards with glitter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> You're on the list that gets cards with glitter.


I can't wait!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Its been quiet around these parts regarding salt availability, or maybe its because I have been sleeping at the wheel the last few days, but there isn't any salt left at the dock in Hamilton. Not sure about Toronto but its makin me nervous especially cause its still february.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

All I know is everything has been quiet since the dust settled on the Goderich shortage, and now suddenly within the space of a few days I have about 300lbs of salt stolen out of two bins, and my wife's workplace hasn't been able to get bagged salt from anywhere here, I had to go deliver some to them for their walks. Last couple times I've been to the salt depot it's been scooped up right from the very back of the dome, too.

Could just be a whole lot of coincidences but it's making me a little nervous as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> All I know is everything has been quiet since the dust settled on the Goderich shortage, and now suddenly within the space of a few days I have about 300lbs of salt stolen out of two bins, and my wife's workplace hasn't been able to get bagged salt from anywhere here, I had to go deliver some to them for their walks. Last couple times I've been to the salt depot it's been scooped up right from the very back of the dome, too.
> 
> Could just be a whole lot of coincidences but it's making me a little nervous as well.


I think your late to the party. Salt here has been in somewhat short supply and at over twice the price sence last fall.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> Then it doesn't apply to you, so what? Not all of us are running big operations with their own salt dome yet, many of us have to go to a salt depot each night to fill up.
> 
> Having said that, my buddy gets his salt delivered, and he was able to call his supplier and ask for no more of the Egyptian crap after getting one load of it and seeing how wet it is. Not been an issue since then.
> 
> ...


This post sounds like Oomkes Sr arguing with Oomkes Jr. Husky Oomkes even replies to multiple quotes in one post just like papa Oomkes does


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think your late to the party. Salt here has been in somewhat short supply and at over twice the price sence last fall.


As of yesterday, no available bulk or bag salt around here.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> As of yesterday, no available bulk or bag salt around here.


Code red....?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Code red....?


Close. I can get more brown for big $$$. 
We're running low. Underestimated a little and signed 4 accounts late in the game.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> As of yesterday, no available bulk or bag salt around here.


Geez, total opposite going on here in New England. I called my supplier yesterday who is out of Boston, which has had about 3" total for the whole season, and they wanted to know how much I was willing to take and how quickly could I take it. $83 a ton for treated delivered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Close. I can get more brown for big $$$.
> We're running low. Underestimated a little and signed 4 accounts late in the game.


Duh...just drive to the next town and get white salt.

I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Duh...just drive to the next town and get white salt.
> 
> I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> Then it doesn't apply to you, so what? Not all of us are running big operations with their own salt dome yet, many of us have to go to a salt depot each night to fill up.


And what you aren't seeing is that your advice doesn't apply to everyone either. Yet you get perturbed because I said your advice doesn't apply to me and some or many others.

Basically, you're upset with me for saying the same thing you did. But from a different viewpoint.



HuskyLawnCare said:


> Maybe it isn't useful for _you specifically_. That doesn't mean others won't benefit. Just saying "not as realistic as you believe" doesn't refute any of what I said. I don't get why you're puffing up your chest so much about this.


I never said it wouldn't benefit others, I said it isn't as simple as you make it out to be. It also doesn't apply to everyone just as your and my advice doesn't apply to everyone. Be careful about casting stones when you're doing the same thing you accuse me of doing. Difference being, I wasn't stating that everyone can just drive to the next town. Or ONLY accept American\white\blue salt. I am stating facts that some of us didn't have a choice.

I've just about used up all my reserved salt. Another member here alerted me to a supplier near him. I took one load back in November and just received another 50 tons from them. It's a bit more expensive, and COD but by working with them now, I hope to build a relationship in which I can move to a 30 day billing cycle with them. And possibly buy far more from them in the future if my other vendors will only be able to supply me with African\brown salt.

This isn't my first rodeo, I've been using bulk salt since 1992 I think. Been through many salt shortages during that time. In '08 I ended up paying 3 times as much for salt as it started at, and it was coming out of West Virginia. And in those years, we have NEVER run out of salt so we have NEVER substituted sand for salt. The first shortage in late '94 we mixed sand and salt, but never ran out. And after that experience, I don't plan to again. Unless it's an ice storm of biblical proportions.

So yes, when someone new jumps in on his first post and gives several suggestions that don't work for everyone but he makes it sound so very simple to only use white salt or only use sand, when I've been there (for over 20 years) and done that, I do get a little perturbed.

Can't wait for my glitter card.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Geez, total opposite going on here in New England. I called my supplier yesterday who is out of Boston, which has had about 3" total for the whole season, and they wanted to know how much I was willing to take and how quickly could I take it. $83 a ton for treated delivered.


They would make $2k a 40 ton load to ship it here


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> They would make $2k a 40 ton load to ship it here


40 metric tonne?
Just go to the next country and get a load.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> They would make $2k a 40 ton load to ship it here


How much they gouging you per ton in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Straight salt $150 metric tonne.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Straight salt $150 metric tonne.


Holy smokes!!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Holy smokes!!


That's actually pretty cheap. Unless my math is off, it's around $106 USD per US ton.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You have to remember the conversion. His treated is $83usd $106cdn.
Treated up here will run you $195tonne cdn or $148usd . Add to our Canadian price a 13% tax.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

there's no need for the use of vulgar language nor that type of talk or comments, ever.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I got salt. But I ain’t sayin anymore about it. 

Prices have reached $185-200 here and availability is limited.

We were able to score two loads one for $120 picked up and one for $160 delivered, per ton. 

Geeze.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've just about used up all my reserved salt.


Remember a bit more than 30 days ago wondering where you were gonna put the rest of it? Glad for everyone sticking it out that it has turned into somewhat of a year - the end is in sight now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> Remember a bit more than 30 days ago wondering where you were gonna put the rest of it? Glad for everyone sticking it out that it has turned into somewhat of a year - the end is in sight now!


No I don't...lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No I don't...lol


I'm wondering who that other member was who alerted you to that new salt supplier...Another finders fee check lost in the mail...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm wondering who that other member was who alerted you to that new salt supplier...Another finders fee check lost in the mail...


I was going to deliver it in person next week...but someone is too bizzie.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to deliver it in person next week...but someone is too bizzie.


We're you gonna bring my Oomkes was Yeti also??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> We're you gonna bring my Oomkes was Yeti also??


Of course...your loss.

Guess I'll send it MJD if he ever gives me his address.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of course...your loss.
> 
> Guess I'll send it MJD if he ever gives me his address.


I'm Furious now


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm wondering who that other member was who alerted you to that new salt supplier...Another finders fee check lost in the mail...


If I'd have known he was paying finders fees for frozen salt, I could have told him about multiple sources.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

frozen bulk salt, enough with the other off topic discussons


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to deliver it in person next week...but someone is too bizzie.


Dont lie, you would get your dad to do it.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

legends in Burlington is 211 plus tax


----------

